# future tankers



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

we have a new oil storage depot being built out here. long "T" shaped pierout into the gulf. when completed i hope to get a few pics to upload for all you tankermen (Thumb)


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

Billy,

How's the new building going on. Nearly finished ?

Cheers,
John


----------

